# Volvo Youth Worlds - Kingston July 12-21



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll be not too far away so I'm thinking about going...Any one been to one of these before?

Welcome - Volvo Youth Sailing ISAF World Championship Kingston, Ontario, Canada July 12-21, 2007


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Have been to two Kingston Olympic Race Weeks (CORK) not exactly the same thing, but the town and facilities in Kingston are great. We typically had 20-knot breezes all day every day. We ended up one night trading shots of vodka with a Russian crew...


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Paulk,

Trying to keep up with Russians and Vodka  

How much can you see from shore? Our boat is up on the hard and I don't think I'll put it in for that (plus I have'nt sailed in almost two years).I'd rather be a spectator or deckhand...

The are advertising spectator boats


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm editing this article today for our club newsletter:

*VOLVO Youth Sailing ISAF World Championship*

From July 12-21, 2007, over 200 of the best youth sailors in the world will be competing in Kingston, Ontario. The 37th ISAF youth championship will take place at Portsmouth Harbour, the home of CORK. Over 50 countries will be competing. This is only the 3rd time that Canada has hosted this prestigious event:

The list of entrants is truly amazing with athletes coming from every continent - Europe, Japan, North America, South America, Central America, Africa, Australia - the list of goes on and on and NYC has a presence there. Alanna Foscarini and Alison Ludzki - born and bred through our Junior Sailing program will represent Canada as the girl's double handed entry in the 29er They join Nick Kroeger (Hull) and Pete Soosalu (Ottawa), boys double handed in the 29er, Robert Davis (Kingston) Laser, Isabella Bertold (Vancouver) Radial, David Hayes (Toronto) RS:X board and Mark Pataky and Jon Scott (Vancouver) in the Hobie 16. David Hayes represented Canada at the 2006 event. As well as the seven Youth World titles up for grabs, the inter-nation competition is set to be as fierce as ever as Italy defens the Volvo Trophy.

Inaugurated at the 1991 Youth Worlds in Largs and initially called the Nations Cup, the trophy is awarded to the best performing nation at the Youth Worlds. It was first won by France, a victory they have repeated on eight occasions. Scores towards the Volvo Trophy standings are taken on a race-by-race basis. Top-ten race finishes translate into points: ten points for a first, nine for a second, all the way down to one point for a tenth place finish. After each race is completed across all seven events, a nation takes its four best scores and combines them to come up with their overall Volvo Trophy score for that race. With a potential 40 points up for grabs the standings can alter rapidly from one race to another, making the battle for the trophy one of the most exciting and keenly fought contests of the championship.

While the individual awards might point more to the young stars of the future, the battle for national honours perhaps best typifies the spirit of the Youth Worlds. No matter where in the overall leader board a sailor lies, one outstanding performance can make a crucial difference to a nation's score. Although most of Canada's youth sailors have never competed at this event, they will be striving to win the Cup.

We wish Alanna and Alison the best for this regatta.

_*Janice Graham-Foscarini*_


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Val,

Are you going to sail up to Kingston? I'm thinking of bringing the kids to the races for a day or two and check on the boat at the same time (maybe do a little maintenance). Hopefully I can get them psyched (although they are easily intimidated by the experienced younger kids).


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They seem to know how to organize things to get stuff done. When we were there they had an army crane popping a Soling into the water about every 40 seconds. If they're advertising spectator boats, I'd take one. Nothing visible from shore; they'll probably go a mile or so off to get clear air and water.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Waymar83 said:


> Val,
> 
> Are you going to sail up to Kingston? I'm thinking of bringing the kids to the races for a day or two and check on the boat at the same time (maybe do a little maintenance). Hopefully I can get them psyched (although they are easily intimidated by the experienced younger kids).


Not me...I work that week. But I will likely try to get down to the Bay of Quinte in the next few weeks, as my wife's grandmother, who is over 90, lives directly on the south shore opposite Belleville.

Which means I have to get my anchor windlass installed.


----------

